# Lyft weird acceptance rate math....



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

So this week I missed the 20% bonus.... My acceptance rate according to Lyft was 89%... (last week 100%)

Let's see, for the week I did 7 rides and I had 3 cancellations. I can remember not accepting only ONE ride.

(7+3)/(7+3+1)*100 = 90.9%

now let's say I missed two rides,
(7+3)/(7+3+2)*100 = 83.3%

now let's say Lyft does not count cancellations as part of the acceptance rate:
7/(7+1)*100 = 87.5%

if I missed two rides:
7/(7+2)*100 = 77.77%


Can someone figure out of they come up with 89%??

Are they using the acceptance rate for the week or lifetime?


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

How many hours did you drive this week? Did you make at least 15 hours? I was also told that they did not enforce the 90% rule again this week in my Sunday summary.

Also, were your acceptance ratings on the daily summaries? I wonder if breaking that down will help explain their math.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I cannot figure out how they calculate these rates either. It seems like cancellations don't count (which they should; you accepted it!), but my "daily" acceptance rate never seems to match what I think it will be (except when I know it's 100%). I once (before the bonuses) only took 1 ride the whole day, but I missed one by accident, and there were 4 that I intentionally declined. The last 4 were from 2 different riders, both with 2.5* ratings, and I got requests from each of them twice. I thought my acceptance rating would be awful and I ended up with 100% accept rate. Other times it's lower than I expect. I can't figure it out.

My email also said that they were not enforcing the rule again this week.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Well in Orlando they are enforcing the rule, I lost $15.60 in bonus because of that 1% difference


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Based on 89%, I would say the numbers they have to be using are 8 accepted and 1 missed (8/9 = 88.88%). Maybe you can email and ask how they got that number. The worst that can happen is that they don't answer you!


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

sofla11 said:


> Based on 89%, I would say the numbers they have to be using are 8 accepted and 1 missed (8/9 = 88.88%). Maybe you can email and ask how they got that number. The worst that can happen is that they don't answer you!


Yes, that's the problem wit Lyft, their support is really bad. FIVE DAYS to get a reply about refunding tolls (Uber replies to me the same day).


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

That really sucks !


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

I missed a ride request last week and I actually showed a 100% acceptance rate for the week. I also missed a couple due to their app flaking out, but those don't ever seem to count against my rating.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Technically, you can crash the app or force quit the app when a request comes in if you don't want to take it. That won't hurt your ratings for now, until they figure it out. I find that preferable over accepting and cancelling. The latter is bad for passenger experience.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Great, so Lyft definitely screwed me on my weekly bonus!


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Yuri - how many hours did you log in? You said you only did 7 rides?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

56 hours


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I still haven't figured out what day their week begins and ends on Lol


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I still haven't figured out what day their week begins and ends on Lol


Monday 5:00am - Monday 4:59am, so begins and ends on Monday morning early.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Cool thx ... sounds almost the same as uber ... convenient


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Well it took Lyft, get this, *FOURTEEN DAYS *to reply to my inquiry:

Hey Yuri,

We appreciate that you took the time to write in about this! Based on the information you provided, it sounds like you are missing Lyft request notifications because of poor data connectivity. When this happens, our server can't communicate with your phone. By the time your phone is notified of an incoming request, the request may have already timed out on the server's side. This is why you might encounter a request/acceptance screen that has a partial countdown on it, doesn't let you press "Accept," or is skipped altogether.

We understand that sometimes technical issues may prevent drivers from accepting all their requests. Don't worry too much about missing a couple of requests here or there, since we look at your acceptance rating over an extended period of time - typically over several weeks/months.

If this happens in the future and you are in the process of giving a ride, you can try toggling your Airplane mode on/off. You can also try (1) force-quitting the app and opening it again (2) moving to an area with better data connectivity or (3) turning on and off your phone. If this problem persists, I would suggest deleting the app from your phone entirely and then reinstalling it.

If you haven't already, update the Lyft app as well as the operating system on your phone. You will also want to make sure that your wifi is turned on and that there aren't too many other apps running while you are driving.

We can see when missed requests are due to technical issues, and we are tracking it. Although these network-related missed request may show up on your daily summary, they will not affect your accessibility to your desired hours in the future.

It's an automatic metric, so I cannot go back and adjust it, but just know that it's not a big deal if you miss a couple here and there. Please let me know if you have any further questions or concerns.

For further help on how best to stay connected to the network and Lyft, please take a moment to read over these practices: https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1361067.

Best,


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

My reply:

Sorry Alicia C., but I am not satisfied at all with your answer, let alone the fact that it took you TWO WEEKS to answer my question.

Here is why: it's mathematically impossible to get to an 89% acceptance rate since I only did 7 trips that week (august 25-31).

If I had missed only one request : 7 / 8 * 100 = 87.5 %

So I am asking you again, how can you possibly come up with an acceptance rate of 89%?

Unless you can give me the exact numbers your system has used to come up with this 89% acceptance rate, I believe I am entitled to my 20% bonus ($15.60) for the week of August 25-31.​


----------

